# Crusader kings 2



## Craganmore (21. Juli 2014)

heey leute,

ich spiele seit neusten CK 2 und hab da ein paar Fragen, falls das hier wer zockt. 

Ich fange als Heide an in Hodorland, läuft auch ganz gut. Durch die ambition König von norwegen werden komm ich recht schnell an das Königtum ran. Nur sobald ich König von Norwegen bin komm ich nicht mehr weiter, ich habe keine kriegsgründe mehr für schweden etc.
Würde gerne das Reich von Skandinavien gründen und dazu brauch ich ja Schweden. Im lets play hab ich gesehen das er einfach die ambition könig von schweden nehmen konnte, wie erreiche ich das?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Moin,
ich glaube das kann nur als ein Vasall vom Königreich Schweden haben (Ambition). Mein Vorschlag wäre mit dem Schwedischen König/Königin zu heiraten odercoben Invasion/Exkomunikatiob.


----------



## Craganmore (21. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Heiraten ist nicht so einfach


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Ist mir klar -- Spiele es selbst . Aber du könntest noch ja noch gucken ob dein Vasall oder Höfling keinen Anspruch auf das Königreich hat.


----------



## Asteroids (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber wenn du auf den Titel klickst, dann kann man sich die Anspruchsteller zeigen lassen. Oft lassen sich Anspruchsteller an deinen Hof einladen. Denen gibst du dann einen Titel, z. B. eine popelige Grafschaft, vorausgesetzt er wird dadurch dein Vasall, und kannst anschließend deren Anspruch auf eine weitere Grafschaft etc. durchsetzen.

So habe ich mir Stück für Stück das Heilige Römische Reich unter den Nagel gerissen bzw. erschaffen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Juli 2014)

Mein Reich reicht von Holstein bis nach Rom und von Altmark bis nach Spanien  .

Das mit Anspruchstellern stimmt auch.

Du könntest auch ne Invasion starten oder Exkomunizieren und dann als Kriegsgrund Exkomuniezierter Herrscher wählen.


----------



## Craganmore (1. August 2014)

Ich habs nun endlich geschafft mein Reich skandinavien zu gründen, und auch schon etwas mehr.
Es wächst und wächst


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Nice. Ich habe im Jahre 1150 knapp 20k Prestige . Viell. eröffnen wir ein Sammelthread ?


----------



## Asteroids (7. November 2014)

Bei BundleStars gibt es aktuelle recht günstig ein fettes DLC-Paket.

Von der DLC-Politik von Paradox Interactive kann man halten was man will, aber für Crusader Kings 2 sind die DLC, zumindest die meisten, schon eine Bereicherung.

http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/crusader-kings-ii-bundle/


----------

